
Firefox OS Successor: Mozilla and KaiOS Announce Partnership - watchdogtimer
https://www.ghacks.net/2020/03/14/firefox-os-successor-mozilla-and-kaios-announce-partnership/
======
merricksb
Discussed a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22555924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22555924)

